# Is it possible



## Saya (Mar 25, 2010)

Ok is this even possible? I don't buy it.

Hubs and I were at a party and got into a convo with this couple about prescription sleeping pills. The guy told us that when his wife takes them he can have sex with her and she does not remember it. Not like she is having sex while sleepwalking. But like she will basically lay there and let him do his thing. And as long as he does not leave any evidence she will have no idea it happened.

Now I think he must be a total prick to do it. But I call BS.

Am I wrong? Or is it possible?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## unbelievable (Aug 20, 2010)

Not realizing my wife took a Xanax, I got frisky with her one night and probably could have gone the whole nine yards except I noticed something wasn't quite right with her responses and I stopped. She remembered nothing about it in the morning. I felt awful when I learned she had taken the medication. I'd say it's possible, depending on the medication, the possible addition of alcohol and his wife's reaction to it. No decent guy would take advantage of a drugged or intoxicated woman that way, though.


----------



## greeneyeddolphin (May 31, 2010)

Medications affect everyone differently, and yes some people can be affected to the point where they can say and do things and have absolutely no memory of the event later. I do think her husband is a total ********* to do that to her, though.


----------



## okeydokie (Sep 10, 2008)

maybe i should take this stuff at work


----------



## Saya (Mar 25, 2010)

I agree. He must be a total ahole. She was there when he said it and saw the look on my face. She said with 2 kids and work she was never in the mood so she was cool with it. What tha hell! That's so messed up!

No wonder you need a prescription for that stuff!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

